# Tamiya 1/32 F-14A Bombcat



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

Purchased this kit way back in 2003 when I was stationed in Okinawa, Japan with the U.S. Navy. It's an update to their 1/32 F-14A Tomcat from 1994. It has a mix of raised and recessed panel lines (a bit odd to say the least). Like any Tomcat kit, there are challenges with the fit - including the intake trunks, forward fuselage to the rest of the body. The cockpit is pretty sparce, little detail and only decals for the fuselage. Decals are typical Tamiya ones - a bit on the thick side.

Took me three months to finish, but I'm happy with the end results.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

That's great work, and great photos.


----------



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you much! I tried a few new techniques with some of the weathering effects I used. Definitely helped having a big 1/32 scale aircraft to try them out!


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

The F-14 is one of my favorite Navy jets. I built several in 1/48th scale and had the Tamiya 1/32 kit but eventually decided that even if I did build it, I had no place to display it. You have done a masterfull job on your model.


----------



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks - the Tomcat is one of my favorites as well! I have a few 1/48 versions as well, and built one made by Fujimi several years ago.

I was fortunate to do a tour with Carrier Strike Group Eleven in the Navy - from 2006 to 2008, onboard USS NIMITZ. Unfortunately, the F-14s had all been retired by 2006, and NIMITZ's airwing had not been flying the Tomcats for a while even before 06. Every fighter/attack aircraft was a variant of the F/A-F18. At least I made two deployments while the Airwing flew EA-6B Prowlers, which are now disappearing from the Navy!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gorgeous job! I had the kit a couple of decades ago and had started to super-detail it. I think I ended up giving up and throwing it way when we moved.


----------



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks - it definitely lends itself to superdetailing as the cockpit could really use it, along with a few other areas!


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

I always loved this plane and wanted this kit--looks great--especially the weathering!


----------



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks - I'd be hardpressed to recommend the kit though - it's not one of Tamiya's best and is definitely not as good as their big Phantom, and of course their newest big kits are among the best in the industry (thier F-16, and new Spitfires and Mustangs). The fit is challenging in a number of places, and the cockpit is pretty sad (very sparse and poor decals for the instrument panels). It's mix of raised and recessed panel lines is strange. At it's current price ($225 MSRP) it might be worth it to get a big Trumpeter Tomcat, which is offered in A, B, and D variants (I'd buy one of those now if I didn't have the Tamiya version). I bought this back in 2003 when it was quite a bit cheaper.

Although when it's all done, it definitely looks like a Tomcat!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think it was about $50 when I bought it in the 80s!


----------

